# A question on goats milk....



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

I believe hedgehogs have an issue with Lactose (so does my partner) so I have never given them any but stocking up on a hand rearing kit incase Poppy's litter has issues Goats milk contains nearly as much Lactose as cows milk. 
How come goats milks okay?

Over here we have a milk that my OH uses called Lacto-free.
http://www.lactofree.co.uk/

Its slightly more costly than goats milk but has no lactose in it.

Right now I have enough goats milk to sink a battle ship. So will be using this but wanted your opinion on Lacto-free.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

If i am not mistaken most animals end up being lactose as they grow but originally have the make up to handle breaking-down milk but lose this once they are old enough to handle regular solid foods.

I could be totally wrong on this mark but I think that's the natural way of things in a lot of creatures.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Uh... They're not asking why hedgies are lactose intolerant, but why goats milk is ok as opposed to cows milk when both have lactose. It's always been said that you don't hand-feed with cows milk and that goats milk is fine. 

To the OP, your best bet to get a quick response is to pm hedgiepets. She has the most experience here with hand-feeding and may be able to shed more light to the topic. Even just a pm to direct her to this thread may help.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Interesting question.... I used to take orphaned baby rabbits and regular whole goats milk or KMR kitten + a pinch of acidophilus was what the wildlife people directed me to feed them. I was told no regular grocery cow milk but if I recall correctly it had something to do with pasteurization because raw cow milk was allowed if I could find it. Perhaps this is similar for hedgies?


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

The fat molecules in goats milk are one-fifth the size of the fat molecules in cow's milk, making it easier to digest.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Baby hedgehogs aren't lactose intolerant, they just become that way after weaning. Usually goats milk, KMR, or puppy Esbilac is well received as a small animal milk replacer. I'm not sure if it has to do with ability to digest, but I know that the nutrients you get in cow milk are different than what a baby hedgie would need.


----------

